# Fairmont residences



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

Has the beach opened yet at FairmontThe residence?

Has the hotel opened yet?

Is all construction work finished?

Thanks

K


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, they're building the beach now. There's about a dozen construction vehicles and 50 workers on site. They were on the go at 6.30am this morning. Not enough noise to keep you awake though and I don't mind if it means they'll finish the beach quicker.

Hotel is opening 1st September.

Yes, except the beach works. Shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This was taken yesterday morning:


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> This was taken yesterday morning:


Thank you very much gavtech. The iinformation and the image are all very helpful. 

Do you think apartment prices will go up in August / September if the beach and hotel will be open?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No idea, it's a possibility I guess, but everything's negotiable.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The two and three beds that face the sea will go up by at least 15% IMO.All the other units should see a rise of around 5%


----------

